# OK Folks at long last ready to show my coffee corner ..........



## xpresso

It took the machine being in the house for nearly two weeks to finally get an ideal site and it's worked out better than we expected, now the fun really starts..









And that's aside from uploading pics ...

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993

That is absolutely fantastic xpresso - I love the style you have going on there.

Clearly a lot of hard work too - congratulations and enjoy


----------



## MildredM

It looks great









Have you done your theory test yet?


----------



## Banjoman

Hog heaven - looks great!


----------



## xpresso

kennyboy993 said:


> That is absolutely fantastic xpresso - I love the style you have going on there.
> 
> Clearly a lot of hard work too - congratulations and enjoy


Many Thanks Kenneth, it's easy to get stock timber off a shelf but it's not really our style, it takes quite a while to get the sizes and colours we wanted from pallets, being into bus pass age provides you with that time.

Measured in time it would have been expensive, but that to one side, all it cost was £25.00 for the tiles, everything else was recycled, even made the lighting pole from a length of rusty pipe and salvaged the bulb holders from an old chandelier, the cupboard door handle knobs are made from what they use to secure the drum on a washing machine when it's transported, popped a bit of dowel in (They were already black) chamfered the edges to give some colour relief.

Jon


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> It looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done your theory test yet?


That's all I was doing while waiting for the machine to arrive







AND then it didn't look right wherever we sited it, I'm very grateful for my Dear Lady when she said it looks awkward to use when positioned as we thought was it's final resting place, which led to what you see now, whilst it was not a totally dead area, it has now blended in very well, so I'm starting to brew and Mildred I was never very good at Theory, more a practical hands on person ..... I do keep reading the manual though.

Jon.


----------



## Rhys

Very nice


----------



## xpresso

Banjoman said:


> Hog heaven - looks great!


Thanks for that, we are quite chuffed with it, however I get the impression creating that area was the easy part, now I need to come up with the goods and justify the INVESTMENT otherwise I may need to







stage left.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

WOW - great stuff Jon! Congratulations to this piece of art









Love style, layout, execution, Landy blueprint and those small yet fun details you mentioned above. Never would've guessed what these knobs are made from









Did you DIY the PF holder? It looks so neat and handy...!


----------



## xpresso

Rhys said:


> Very nice


Much Appreciated, but beyond that beautiful shiny exterior is the mechanism to create an excellent brew, however any machine no matter what is only as good as whoever operates it............. E'h by gum I've got a big responsibility ahead of me, Please don't fail me now Mr Bean









Jon.


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> WOW - great stuff Jon! Congratulations to this piece of art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love style, layout, execution, Landy blueprint and those small yet fun details you mentioned above. Never would've guessed what these knobs are made from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you DIY the PF holder? It looks so neat and handy...!


Yes the PF holder I made from some scrap off cuts of 'Phenolic' ply, sometimes used for specific exposed engineered shuttering or quality bases for trailers and lining van floors, very hard wearing, smooth one side and anti slip the other, the natural dark face colour lent itself to highlighting the edges.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

looks smashing! beautiful colourful kitchen


----------



## xpresso

Stanic said:


> looks smashing! beautiful colourful kitchen


The Dear Lady likes it so everyone's happy, fingers crossed, at least I definitely know it will not be taken over for a sewing machine station should I not come up with the goods, she doesn't sew.

Jon.


----------



## Greydad

Looks great very unique - like the PF holder any chance of some close up pics I may want to nick your ideas


----------



## joey24dirt

Amazing work. You are my kind of bloke. I'm a reclaimer of pallets and scaff boards. My house is pretty much built from the stuff.

Yes that pf holder is fab by the way.... I may be stealing that idea


----------



## Greydad

joey24dirt said:


> .... I may be stealing that idea


Oi! I was here nicking his ideas first!


----------



## joey24dirt

Greydad said:


> Oi! I was here nicking his ideas first!


You distract and I'll sneak in


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Yes the PF holder I made from some scrap off cuts of 'Phenolic' ply, sometimes used for specific exposed engineered shuttering or quality bases for trailers and lining van floors, very hard wearing, smooth one side and anti slip the other, the natural dark face colour lent itself to highlighting the edges.
> 
> Jon.


yep, I know the boards - also used in stage equipment/floors etc. superb material with a very distinctive look and feel!

Our whole house is centered around layered wood (gluelam, three- and multi-layer slabs) so I can hear my tools down in the workshop chanting my name, already...


----------



## jimbojohn55

love the hand built style and look of this, it has a warmth to it as well often missing from set ups


----------



## 4515

Great looking coffee area. Its crying out for one of Joeys skateboard tamper handles


----------



## johnealey

Could be a nice little sideline in Coffee machinery support systems...

Very nice.

John


----------



## xpresso

Greydad said:


> Looks great very unique - like the PF holder any chance of some close up pics I may want to nick your ideas


  

Hello GD.

Glad you like it and please ask if you want any info.

Lets see if this works as trying to get to grips with IMGUR.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

Lets see if this works as trying to get to grips with IMGUR.

Both options worked on tapatalk so think you've cracked it


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> yep, I know the boards - also used in stage equipment/floors etc. superb material with a very distinctive look and feel!
> 
> Our whole house is centered around layered wood (gluelam, three- and multi-layer slabs) so I can hear my tools down in the workshop chanting my name, already...


Especially like those boards as it's reasonably good multi ply and the finish lends itself to highlighting the edges, up to now we haven't used any additional colouring apart from a water based lacquer and a wax finish to the bead at the end.

This is our first (And last) new build house, we have attempted to give it a relaxed feel throughout, all off-cuts go on the wood burner, not that there's much !!.



jimbojohn55 said:


> love the hand built style and look of this, it has a warmth to it as well often missing from set ups


Thanks JJ, some people think the style is an excuse for a rough job (And they are right) ... No not really, it takes time to strip pallets for enough usable timber, especially the coloured ones, some are made up from exotic hardwoods usually the bits left over and unsuitable for furniture making, but treated right it looks fine and has the distressed appeal.



working dog said:


> Great looking coffee area. Its crying out for one of Joeys skateboard tamper handles


Every body's got Joeys (Big Brother is watching you) tamper handles, they're to common !! .......... only kidding Joey and respect to those that have them, they are quite unique but should I swap out mine I will need to think of something else.









Your comments are appreciated, keep your eye's open for me asking for HELP and guidance.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993

That pf holder is outrageous, obscene even - every home should have one


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Amazing work. You are my kind of bloke. I'm a reclaimer of pallets and scaff boards. My house is pretty much built from the stuff.
> 
> Yes that pf holder is fab by the way.... I may be stealing that idea


When I was blest with a fully kitted workshop, since sacrificed for building this house, I would mix many timbers together, pitch pine was a favourite and I had access to literally tons of it. Now I have a few balks of 'Greenheart' 'Opepe' and some bits of 'Pitch Pine' left, plenty 'of European Oak' which is earmarked for a job (Maybe).



johnealey said:


> Could be a nice little sideline in Coffee machinery support systems...
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> John


Yes it could have been at one time John, I'm always on the look out to modify, improve where possible and increase the life of 'Whatever' ... if I can and within my scope, it's the challenge, just like this venture into producing a decent cup of coffee







while you work.

Jon.


----------



## Greydad

xpresso said:


> <snip> photo <snip>
> 
> Hello GD.
> 
> Glad you like it and please ask if you want any info.
> 
> Lets see if this works as trying to get to grips with IMGUR.
> 
> Jon.
> 
> </snip></snip>


Super - that worked. Very neat pity I don't have the kit to machine that!


----------



## xpresso

Greydad said:


> Super - that worked. Very neat pity I don't have the kit to machine that!


A 'Router' and not a wireless one either







?.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> A 'Router' and not a wireless one either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?.
> 
> Jon.


Strong teeth and a file


----------



## DavTee

As a maker of fine (well, ish) furniture, I must pass on my congratulations - quality job, looks superb


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks fantastic mate! Wood and metal heaven. What grinder is that?


----------



## xpresso

kennyboy993 said:


> That pf holder is outrageous, obscene even - every home should have one


The more I look at the holder, I'm pleased with it and could part help MISSY's storage problem.

Did you solve your water works problem or did it need surgery ?.

Jon.



DavTee said:


> As a maker of fine (well, ish) furniture, I must pass on my congratulations - quality job, looks superb


Reclaimed timber really has something to offer and either wax or lacquering it brings out the beauty and Thank You for your comments.



urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks fantastic mate! Wood and metal heaven. What grinder is that?


Having got the ECM machine I thought I would stick with them for the grinder which is the Titan grinder, reading many comments of different grinders, for and against I chose this one.

Retention and so on, grind quality, they are not supplying a grinder that does not compliment the machine, it looks good as well, plus the portafilter holders are perfect unlike having to put elastoplasts/sticking plasters on the holder to prevent it scratching/leaving marks on the PF as some people have had to do.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993

Pending descale..... thanks Jon. Minor problem really


----------



## eddie57

Lovely set up. that portafilter holder is the dogs B******s


----------



## iroko

Nice work, great coffee corner.


----------



## xpresso

eddie57 said:


> Lovely set up. that portafilter holder is the dogs B******s


Bog's Dollocks.

How I yearn for my original workshop, even though I didn't spend a deal of time in it at the time, but it was there and it wer luvly.

Jon.


----------



## Tube Screamer

Looks amazing!!


----------



## xpresso

Tube Screamer said:


> Looks amazing!!


Your comments are welcomed, I'm just wondering whether to try a few strip LED's as backlights and to show the dust (not on the machines though)







.


----------



## Hasi

wouldn't you want to go for something more retro?

I imagine a row of Edison LED bulbs hanging from an old gaspipe to be a decent fit...

Something similar to this:


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> wouldn't you want to go for something more retro?
> 
> I imagine a row of Edison LED bulbs hanging from an old gaspipe to be a decent fit...
> 
> Something similar to this:


I do like these lamps, my Daughter has four hanging from a distressed piece of timber, too many of these on my/our !! coffee corner would be an overkill taking in the surroundings, the LED's were just a thought for background illumination.

The current Tiffany style shades (Re-cycled from our old house) and low wattage lamps allow us to leave them switched on as an alternative to the kitchen down lights or ceiling Tiffany style lights in the dining area.

It's an open plan area so the current coffee corner lamps have added another light form in the mix.

Jon.


----------



## nickdems

This looks brilliant, very well put together!


----------



## xpresso

nickdems said:


> This looks brilliant, very well put together!


Many Thanks for the Thumbs Up, I enjoyed doing it, the hardest part I suppose was getting DL approval, but the vision was seen as occupying another dimension to the kitchen area and the style compliments the rest of the area and only time lost if it failed







just need to get my stages of a good brew into some semblance of order.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete

Hey Xpresso

lovin it, this looks great my friend , I hope you have many hours of enjoyment in your coffee corner

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Squill

Man. Goals - Simply Goals.


----------



## xpresso

Big Pete said:


> Hey Xpresso
> 
> lovin it, this looks great my friend , I hope you have many hours of enjoyment in your coffee corner
> 
> cheers
> 
> Big Pete


Hello Pete- As I've said previously, really enjoyed doing this project and still working on smaller details and features as I'm getting into the routine of using the machine, bit like starting to drive - mirror - signal - manoeuvre, crutch - brake - pray - no typo !!

Scales on - zero - weigh - tare off - grind - weigh ...... I suspect you've been a brewer for a while before entering the fold ?.



Squill said:


> Man. Goals - Simply Goals.


We were instant people, poured from a height to give it crema and I will say I got better crema then than I do now, but I'm working on it, will be seeking help shortly.

Jon.


----------



## namsri19

"Jealous" doesn't quite cut it







.

Congrats, enjoy your set up!


----------



## xpresso

namsri19 said:


> "Jealous" doesn't quite cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Congrats, enjoy your set up!


Thanks for that compliment and here's the stage I'm presently at, art was not one of my best subjects at school.










Jon.


----------



## Big Pete

Hi Xpresso

yes been into coffee for a long time, first machine was a Gaggia baby way back in 1999, changed up a few years later to another Gaggia, a classic this time, bought it cheap from my brother in law, it rusted and collapsed about two years ago, I got the chance of a Rancillio Silvia new at a knock down price and that's were we are today, I need a new grinder so looking at Eureka Mignon and Atom or possibly Niche although I don't think I can wait.

again loving the set up, you take care.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## namsri19

10 for effort. In fairness, you did have an "L" plate in front of the machine xD

To be honest, I draw like a 3 year lol.


----------



## AndyGBarton

Love the setup & the "L" plate. I may need to visit halfrauds also


----------



## xpresso

Big Pete said:


> Hi Xpresso
> 
> yes been into coffee for a long time, first machine was a Gaggia baby way back in 1999, changed up a few years later to another Gaggia, a classic this time, bought it cheap from my brother in law, it rusted and collapsed about two years ago, I got the chance of a Rancillio Silvia new at a knock down price and that's were we are today, I need a new grinder so looking at Eureka Mignon and Atom or possibly Niche although I don't think I can wait.
> 
> again loving the set up, you take care.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Big Pete


Hello Pete.

You have enough posts under your belt to peruse the 'Swap/For Sale' section, but delivery out your way could give someone the 'Hump', we jumped straight in the deep end and getting very close to asking for guidance from these kind hearted people on here.

I get the impression you've already served the coffee apprenticeship and just looking for some fine tuning ....... enjoy and take good care yourself Pete.... Jon.



namsri19 said:


> 10 for effort. In fairness, you did have an "L" plate in front of the machine xD
> 
> To be honest, I draw like a 3 year lol.


Nam, I do my best, but the variants in this coffee game are very testing, BUT I was warned ....... Jon.



AndyGBarton said:


> Love the setup & the "L" plate. I may need to visit halfrauds also


Andy, providing you have a colour printer and some A4 paper, easy to print off the internet, anyway Halfrauds don't sell coffee beans or machines, we are of an age that allows us to test our coffee skills as and when during the day, you do find it's a heart thumping journey commensurate with your intake and I like it full flavoured.

Thanks for your comments.

Jon.


----------



## Mickyj

That is some coffee corner.


----------



## xpresso

Mickyj said:


> That is some coffee corner.


Thanks Micky...... Thoroughly enjoyed doing it but not until we'd exhausted other possibilities that soon changed once we'd got the machine home.

Fortunately we were lucky enough to have a corner that was not overly put to reasonable use and it worked out well.

Jon.


----------



## cloughy

xpresso said:


> It took the machine being in the house for nearly two weeks to finally get an ideal site and it's worked out better than we expected, now the fun really starts..
> 
> View attachment 32528
> 
> 
> And that's aside from uploading pics ...
> 
> Jon.


Looks ace! would love something like that


----------



## xpresso

cloughy said:


> Looks ace! would love something like that


If I had suggested that area before we got the machine in house, I doubt it would have happened but we work well together and get 'What if' moments which generally throughout our life have nearly always worked out well.

Jon.


----------



## Stuartb27

xpresso said:


> It took the machine being in the house for nearly two weeks to finally get an ideal site and it's worked out better than we expected, now the fun really starts..
> 
> View attachment 32528
> 
> 
> And that's aside from uploading pics ...
> 
> Jon.


Jon,

That looks fantastic. Did you make the portafilter holder?


----------



## xpresso

xpresso said:


>


Hello Stuart.

Yes made it from some left over 'Phenolic Ply', enjoyed doing it, I can think of a good tamp stand for your set up, problem is I'm away until mid October, so if you are currently without one and can wait ?.

Many Thanks for your comments.

Jon.


----------



## Stuartb27

Hi Jon, always willing to wait for quality work like yours.

What were you thinking of?


----------



## ooglewoogle

That looks fantastic...nicely done!


----------



## morlo66

That is an awesome setup! Congrats mate


----------



## xpresso

ooglewoogle said:


> That looks fantastic...nicely done!





morlo66 said:


> That is an awesome setup! Congrats mate


Many Thanks for your comments, it was a job I enjoyed doing especially re-cycling old material, there are a few other people on the forum who also re-cycle.

The colours of the timber are genuine and no painting other than a satin lacquer after a light rub over with a fine grade sand paper as old pallet wood tends to be slightly rough, coloured pallets are usually difficult to obtain as they normally have a deposit on them.

Only entering this coffee journey earlier this year, you come across ideas, the log porta filter holder for tamping, the wall mounted porta filter holder, a knock box from a terracotta coffee jar, all from salvage.

Stuart I've not forgotten.

Jon.


----------



## Stuartb27

Thanks Jon,

Finally got got the shelves finished and the lights installed last week, I'll post a few pics later as it looks better in the evening.

The more I look at your setup the more extraordinary detail i see. Recycled and new go together so well, when done with care.

Now, what can I rearrange to get a dedicated coffee space.


----------



## ross.mcmanus

This is an incredible set up! I'll get there one day.


----------



## xpresso

ross.mcmanus said:


> This is an incredible set up! I'll get there one day.


Hello Ross.

We like the set up and it works for us, albeit My Dear Lady refuses to use the machine, but she's not backward in coming forward to comment on the different brews, we more or less did a giant leap in selecting a machine, mainly I suppose decent to reasonable coffee's always came from barista style machines, so based on that we made a commitment and given the results we are happy with our choice, neither of us take to the offerings that distract the coffee flavour to the extent it might be honey with a touch of coffee or the myriad of other mentioned tasting notes.

The latter section of my comment is a wider debate for some who advocate you are not allowed to have just a coffee flavoured brew, it must have flavours, notes, that's fine, however you may get berated if you don't agree with their logic, unfortunately some have not found a flavour they enjoy and find they must keep trying all the different side flavours available, which to me suggests there's a lot of coffee ? brews totally wasted as they go from one brew to another to another, if it's not wasted it means they are drinking something they don't particularly like.

Each to there own I say, but some will beg to differ and you may be a lesser person because of it.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Hello Ross.
> 
> We like the set up and it works for us, albeit My Dear Lady refuses to use the machine, but she's not backward in coming forward to comment on the different brews, we more or less did a giant leap in selecting a machine, mainly I suppose decent to reasonable coffee's always came from barista style machines, so based on that we made a commitment and given the results we are happy with our choice, neither of us take to the offerings that distract the coffee flavour to the extent it might be honey with a touch of coffee or the myriad of other mentioned tasting notes.
> 
> The latter section of my comment is a wider debate for some who advocate you are not allowed to have just a coffee flavoured brew, it must have flavours, notes, that's fine, however you may get berated if you don't agree with their logic, unfortunately some have not found a flavour they enjoy and find they must keep trying all the different side flavours available, which to me suggests there's a lot of coffee ? brews totally wasted as they go from one brew to another to another, if it's not wasted it means they are drinking something they don't particularly like.
> 
> Each to there own I say, but some will beg to differ and you may be a lesser person because of it.
> 
> Jon.


Dennis Leary took on this decades ago in his Coffee Flavoured Coffee anthology ('this Haiku writing motherf**ker  ) , I've posted it somewhere before... funnily it still holds true....


----------

